# New Kitten!!!



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

Yupp! Thats right! I got a new kitten!! She is 7 weeks old and just the cutest thing ever!! Im brainstorming names I think im going to name her Magpie (maggie for short) bit I'm not sure if I love it! I would appreciate any name suggestions!


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

A few more. I think we're going to name her panda


----------



## Rosewynn (Apr 9, 2013)

Cutie! I love her eye color.


----------



## Riverotter (May 15, 2013)

She is beautiful!!! I wish you many long and happy years


----------



## thekinetic (May 22, 2012)

OMG that last pic...*melts*!


----------



## tilli94 (Nov 30, 2012)

:O I'm in love lol she's so sweet!


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Aw how precious  She's beautiful. She deserves a feminine name so she can grow into it. Clara, Sophie something like that. Panda is a cute name too though!


----------



## Adnamac (Apr 18, 2013)

She is so adorable! I love her half-and-half face. <3 Can't wait to see more pictures as she grows!


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

Oh geez she is beautiful! I would stick with Maggie that's a gorgeous cute name for gorgeous cute girls............my beautiful girl puppy is Maggie. :mrgreen:


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

She is beautiful....YAY for kitties ! We have a new one in my family this week too, I will have to post her picture sometime soon. Her name is Cece which stands for Calico Cat..:-D

I love the name Maggie for her :-D


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)




----------



## carbonxxkidd (Oct 30, 2012)

Oh my gooddddd, so many kitten pictures on this forum lately! Makes me want another!!!

She is SOOOO cute!!!!


----------



## Elsewhere (Dec 30, 2012)

Oh my goodness! She is SO CUTE! I saw her pics on your FB page and was really confused, because for a second I thought you had my little Norman! But goodness me, she is too cute to handle!


----------

